# IPCONFIG shows nothing



## Nunni (Jun 3, 2016)

Help, when I open up CMD and try IPCONFIG it does absolutely nothing. In the picture is all it does. None of the IP commands will do anything. Was trying to peek at my stats on there to see why my internet was being stupid. What needs to happen to fix this? Running 8.1


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------
TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8/8.1 and Windows 10*

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop.
Use Windows + X Keys together and choose Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.
Or Right click on the windows icon - bottom left hand side - A menu appears - choose Command Prompt (Admin)​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*
Now type *CMD*
Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._


Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_
ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen )​Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Resetting , failed.* - This error will occur with windows 10 , so ignore.
*Access is denied.* - This error will occur with windows 8 and windows 10 , so ignore.
But running TCP/IP reset still can resolve issues , even with the above errors.

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and
control key + V to paste​
Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357
also the link has a Microsoft * Fix it *, which will do the above for you

*------------------------------------------------------------------------
*


----------

